# Kilimanjaro



## CliveK (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I was hoping to get some advice from you lovely people.

I am an 18 year old type I diabetic and am due to climb Mt. Kilimanjaro this summer followed by two weeks working in a hospice providing care for orphaned children with HIV/AIDS. However, the range of temperatures of -24?C to 38?C, the very basic living conditions and the altitude are things that I am not sure how they will affect me.

I have run marathons before and so am physically fit as I currently train for the university athletics team but I would appreciate any advice that anyone has regarding managing my levels with the altitude or anything else outlined above. Even if you could point me in the right direction I would be very grateful.

Kindest Regards,

Clive.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just to say welcome to the forum and all the luck in the world when the big day comes..............

Cant advise you as I am a stay at home kinda guy............


----------



## Misst104 (Dec 7, 2010)

*WOW*.  

I cannot help at all with your question but just wanted to say that your post has really cheered me up. My little boy is 3 and I worry so much about his future but your post is so uplifting. .

i hope someone will be along to answer your quesion and wish you well in your training 

x jo


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Clive, welcome to the forum  What a great adventure, and a terrific thing to do. Hopefully our well-travelled member Copepod will spot this as she has a lot of experience of exotic locations under difficult conditions. I suppose one thing you would really need to watch out for is keeping your insulin at a stable temperature as it might affect its efficacy if it gets too warm or too cold. Also, BG meters can fail to work properly if they get too cold, as many of our members have found with the recent cold weather!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 7, 2010)

Copepod here. 
There's more advice here - http://www.diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org/ Type Kilimanjaro into search box on left hand side of page to find reports from several people with type 1 diabetes who have climbed Kilimanjaro. Altitude is a very personal thing, not dependent on fitness - some people are severely affected, others not so much. You'll need some travel vaccines, so worth getting an appointment soon, as there can be several weeks delay to see GP / practice nurse; you'll have to pay for most travel vaccines.
Best travel health advice site for UK based people is http://www.fitfortravel.scot.nhs.uk/home.aspx
What organisation are you travelling with? Some are excellent, other less good, both for volunteers and host communities. 
I haven't climbed Kili, but have been over 4400m in the Andes and worked in a a centre for disabled children in Mexico, among other travels. 
Feel free to PM for further details.


----------

